# [EVDL] wiring a bridge rectifier



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Single phase means that you connect two wires.
The green wire is earth ground, so must not be
connected to the rectifier.
It must be connected to the ground (enclosure) of any
connected device.

It does not matter which two of the three inputs
on your three-phase rectifier you use, you will
only use 4 of the 6 diodes in there anyway when
using single phase. Just wire the white and black
to two of the AC inputs.

Success,

Cor van de Water
Director HW & Systems Architecture Group
Proxim Wireless Corporation http://www.proxim.com
Email: [email protected] Private: http://www.cvandewater.com
Skype: cor_van_de_water IM: [email protected]
Tel: +1 408 383 7626 VoIP: +31 20 3987567 FWD# 25925
Tel: +91 (040)23117400 x203 XoIP: +31877841130

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On
Behalf Of Michael Clark
Sent: Saturday, March 05, 2011 5:25 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: [EVDL] wiring a bridge rectifier

I have a single phase AC generator, 240 50 amp. 15000 watt.

I got a bridge rectifier to convert the AC to DC

thew bridge rectifier has three ac side inputs and two dc outputs. the
dc outputs are labeled plus and negative.

the wires I have to wire up is a 240 wire, has green, white and black.

i found a picture of a bridge rectifier wired up.

looks like they put the green wire in the middle, the black and white on
either side of it.

I've been reading it doesnt matter which sides the black and white go,
but i imagine the green HAS to be in the middle?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL:
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110305/12c793d5/a
ttachment.html
-------------- next part --------------
A non-text attachment was scrubbed...
Name: bridgerectifier.jpg
Type: image/jpeg
Size: 8498 bytes
Desc: not available
Url :
http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110305/12c793d5/a
ttachment.jpg
_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Michael Clark wrote:
> > I have a single phase AC generator, 240[vac] 50 amp 15000 watt.
> > I got a bridge rectifier to convert the AC to DC.
> > The bridge rectifier has three AC side inputs and two DC outputs.
> ...


----------

